# Stick VRS Knife



## TallAdam85 (Jul 18, 2003)

Ok people if you where getting attacket by a man or gang what would you like to have a knife or a stick? and your reason for it


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 18, 2003)

If I was getting attacted I would have to say a stick just because it is easyer to hit and not get to close. + I just like using them or a stick  better then knifes just like the feel of them.


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 19, 2003)

i would rather have both with me... but i would prefer to use the stick. same reason as you. i like the feel and the distance... but if it really does come a bit too close for comfort, as a last resort, i would take the knife out... last resort.

i would rather knock a person into a coma instead of outright killing them...


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 19, 2003)

stick.
more comfortable with my ability with a stick, and feel better about the mame vs kill idea.


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 19, 2003)

also... at least with a stick, you can get it back if it is disarmed... you can take more hits with it... and it can't exactly be used against you...


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *i would rather have both with me... but i would prefer to use the stick. same reason as you. i like the feel and the distance... but if it really does come a bit too close for comfort, as a last resort, i would take the knife out... last resort.
> 
> i would rather knock a person into a coma instead of outright killing them... *




Exactly what I was gonna say


----------



## OULobo (Jul 21, 2003)

As anyone who spars knows, range is a very useful advantage. In an open air melee I think a big stick works best. There is usually something long and hard around that you can improvise into a striking weapon  :shrug: . Its hard to cut someone who you can't reach with out catching a shot to the head. 

Indoors or in a confine, a knife is quick, concealable and deadly. might be a better choice. 

Now a days, why bother with either and just go for the glock 19. Not so cheap, but reliable, accessable and you can't beat the range.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2003)

> There is usually something long and hard around that you can improvise into a striking weapon



:moon: :jedi1:

Only when I fight at the male strip club with my stage-mate......:shrug:

Discustingly yours,

PAUL


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2003)

Seriously though,

I would want a stick, with a knife in my boot "just-in-case"


----------



## krys (Jul 21, 2003)

Definitely a stick....
better if it is a bahi or kamagong..................

with hardwood chances are that you'll disable-kill-knock down an opponent with one strike which is not always the case with a knive......

given the choice I prefer to be able to strike an opponent in a distance where he can't...

besides with many opponents you don't want to go into close quarters.....


----------



## Kalicombat (Jul 21, 2003)

For me, definetly a knife. If I am attacked, the attackers intentions can not be very pleasant. I would want the knife because it will Stop an attacker more readily then just pissing him off.

Gary Catherman.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 21, 2003)

You think this is how some systems of espada y daga came about? A method of covering both ranges?  using a long range weapon for just that, then using the knife as back up in case an opponent gets past the first layer of defense?  I have seen long and short styles  that emphasis the long range more (the knife is used primarily from long range to cut limbs or as a back up) and the opposite, where the stick is used for entering to set up the kill shot from the knife.  I have heard others say that this is the highest form of eskrima since it covers the ranges very well.  

Andy


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *You think this is how some systems of espada y daga came about?  *



I think it was the Filipinos copying the Spaniards during thier occupation.

:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *I think it was the Filipinos copying the Spaniards during thier occupation.
> 
> :asian: *



I think there were methods of long and short before the spaniards occupied, may not have been called espada y daga, but how about a whip and knife or a spear and shield.  Bolo and knife. Bow and arrow, knife, etc. Don't know how accurate it is but Dan Inosanto also made reference to the sword being supported by the jabong (sai) which came from Indonesia .  I guess nobody knows, but just seems logical (as others have posted as well) to have a backup or support to a long range weapon. I can't imagine someone in the PI not thinking of picking up a stick/sword and a knife up at the same time until they decided to "copy" it from someone.  I'd give our forefathers the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 21, 2003)

Seeing that the Spaniads occupied the PI for about 400 years you would think that both cultures would influence each other. As per your comment I was only reffering to sword and dagger. This particular fighting style was well established in europe.

:asian:


----------



## Seigi (Jul 22, 2003)

For Range Reasons.

Peace


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seigi _
> *For Range Reasons.*



I agree, assuming it could only be one or the other.


----------

